# WOC-What are your faves from Bobbi Brown?



## elektra513 (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking at eyeshadows on her website, and just wondered if any WOC _really_ like any of her products--eyes, lips, blush, anything. I know she has good foundation, but I still wish she had more shades...

Thanks!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually don't like her foundation, but I LOVE her concealer!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (Jan 10, 2010)

I like her foundation stick (I use Honey) and some of her books. My mother keeps recommending Bobbi Brown to me but I find it a bit expensive.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I actually don't like her foundation, but I LOVE her concealer!!!_

 
What shade? Do you use the corrector, too?


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_What shade? Do you use the corrector, too?_

 
I use the Creamy Concealer in "Chestnut".  I don't use the Corrector because I don't need the extra coverage.  

It's weird.  I've always been told that I had red undertones, but her yellow-based concealer matches me to a T.  Which is in stark contrast to her foundation which made me sooo DARK and RED (like Fashion Fair Foundation type red). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't purchase her other products because I don't want to spend that much $ on makeup -- especially mostly neutral colors that are sooooo dupeable.  If I'm in that price range, then I'll just wait until I can get MUFE on sale from Sephora.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 10, 2010)

Bobbi Brown is a great line. I use all the products. Her blushes and shadows are wonderful as are the lip products. It's high quality and WOC would have no problem finding things to their liking. I'm NC45 at MAC and Warm Almond in Bobbi. Her blushes in Flame, Apricot and pot rouges in Raspberry and Chocolate Cherry rock! Do try her glosses as well.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 18, 2010)

My favorite BB products are her Stick Foundation and Shimmer Bricks.  I also use some of her shadows and blush as well as some of the brushes.


----------



## marielle78 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the corrector and tinted moisturizer.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 20, 2010)

I love her shimmer bricks. I find the bisque corrector all wrong for me, and have ordered the peach one for dark circles (mine are purple-brown). The concealer is a bit cakey.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 21, 2010)

i love some of her pot rouges.. blushing rose is a beautiful nude, and pink raspberry is the perfect pink on me. I Wear these on my lips as well. NC42.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 22, 2010)

Honey lipgloss


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 22, 2010)

i love the Skin foundation. I know a lot of people like the shimmerbricks, but i have to try them


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 22, 2010)

I love the face touch up sticks. Perfection!


----------



## angelynv (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi I am new to this forum but have been lurking for a while and wow what a great site! So happy to have found it. Im a bit reluctant to be negative on my first post BUT I am quite disappointed with Bobbi Brown eyeshadows - I used rich brown recently for a brown smokey eye and it lasted for all of 2 hours (I used it on top of paint pot bare study as a primer). It could be my application of course! But I was disappointed as the original colour is fantastic. I am NC42 btw x


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 26, 2010)

I love Bobbi Brown's makeup line. Great quality products.

My favorite products by her are the shimmerbricks, concealer, foundation (the foundation stick and Skin foundation), and her gel eyeliners.


----------



## meela188 (Jan 27, 2010)

Her gel liners are AMAZING, as are her glosses which are opaque so they actually show up on my pigmented lips(I love Petal, Rosy, and Honey) . Her Skin foundation is also my foundation of choice. Her blushers are also highly pigmented and super fine.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm reluctant to purchase from this brand, like MAC it's owned by Estee Lauder.

The prices kinda suck and I'm in bed, deep in the covers, with MAC.

But out of curiosity what's the equivalent in a foundation stick for someone NC50?


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 28, 2010)

I *think* the almond shade is equivalent to NC50, but don't quote me on that. She needs to expand her shades...again. Her shades are not that great if you are not completely yellow, like me. I need either a more neutral foundation or a pure golden-olive...*sigh*


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 28, 2010)

I use her Skin foundation <3 it!!
I also use BB:
-Corrector
-Creamy concealer kit 
-Sheer loose powder
I probably won't switch from her when it comes to (foundation, corrector, concealer or powder). I'm done changing! I've gone from store brand (as a teen), to MAC, to MUFE (foundation/concealer) and now BB. 

I've tried the shimmerbricks (and I really, really like them) however, I have a few MAC MSF and I can't justify spending more $$ on very similar products. But I might get the new SB in Nectar.

I also have 2 e/s and some shimmer tinted l/g from BB. The e/s go on so easy and smooth but they are bit pricey so I typically stick w/MAC for e/s. The same with her l/g they are nice but $20 is a bit too steep for me when I can get MAC for $14.50.


----------



## DottySarah (Feb 16, 2010)

Huge fan of her Concealer in GOLDEN, and makeup stick in GOLDEN. I dont use a corrector just to avoid all the layering. Both go on super smooth and last ages (several months!). Also have her lipstick in PUTTY which I would have made staple but ive heard has been discontinued.

NC 42/ NW35 indian origin


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 16, 2010)

I just saw a few of her items at the CCO near me in Philly.  I tried the Beach SPF 15 body spray/oil.  It smelled just like the beach and suntan lotion.  I almost bought it but thought maybe it would be too greasy?  Anyone else tried her Beach products?


----------



## nightflower (Feb 16, 2010)

I really like how yellow the face base products are.  I like the pressed powder, corrector, and concealer (for under eyes).  The face touch up stick is decent, but I'd like for it to provide more coverage.  I want to get the foundation stick and luminous moisturizing foundation, as they were very nice matches for me when I tried them on.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 16, 2010)

i have very dark under-eye circles and I'm an NW45 in MAC (I also use the NW45 Studio finish concealor which gets rid of most of the discoloration but not completely), which corrector would u suggest for my colouring? I was thinking maybe the Dark Peach one?


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_i have very dark under-eye circles and I'm an NW45 in MAC (I also use the NW45 Studio finish concealor which gets rid of most of the discoloration but not completely), which corrector would u suggest for my colouring? I was thinking maybe the Dark Peach one?_

 
I wear NW45 and use the Very Deep Bisque.  None of the "darks" are dark enough.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like Bobbi's Oil-Free Liquid Foundation, blushes, Shimmerbricks, and bronzers.  I also have a few of her eye shadows (only 7) and I like them a lot.  Good size, although expensive, but there are some great, unique and wearable shades in the line.


----------



## iBreatheBeauty (Feb 18, 2010)

Today, I bought the new shimmer brick in Nectar, and it is absolutely beautiful.  I love corals, and it goes so well with my skintone.

I also like her gel liners, very very smooth.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I wear NW45 and use the Very Deep Bisque.  None of the "darks" are dark enough._

 
Hey r u using it as a corrector or as a concealer? i think ur supposed to put ur concealer over the corrector...well i guess ill wait till i go to orlando sometime in the future so that i can see and try these correctors (gainesville doesnt have anywhere that sells bb stuff, oh well)


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey r u using it as a corrector or as a concealer? i think ur supposed to put ur concealer over the corrector...well i guess ill wait till i go to orlando sometime in the future so that i can see and try these correctors (gainesville doesnt have anywhere that sells bb stuff, oh well)_

 
I use it alone as a concealer even though it says to use actual concealer over it.  I think it would be too for me to use the corrector and the concealer at the same time.  I love it as concealer though.


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

I love cleaning my face (and my brushes) with their Lathering Tube Soap. Makes your face feel so clean.

And I just got hip to their Lip Balm... AMAZING!!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 3, 2010)

I love BB correctors and concealers for under eyes. I've tried many other concealers for under eyes (including MAC and MUFE), BB ones work the best for me.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bobbi Brown blushes, shimmerbricks, and lipsticks are great...


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anybody purchase any of her palettes?


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 2, 2010)

Definitely the gel liners!!!! Shimmerbricks & Bronzers are also nice


----------



## mturner0516 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've used her cream to powder foundation...umm didn't really like it (too oily )
Her corrector is creamy awesomeness, and I have a blush, which is pretty and pigmented...


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm... I'm an NW43 and I love her lipstick in raisin berry. Very moisturizing and the color is gorgeous. I also have a pink blush of hers that i adore...It's called "pink coral". Amazing on my cheeks as a barely there pink.

I have some creme shadows however that I bought and dislike. The color pay off was not good at all for me...


----------



## amber_j (Aug 6, 2010)

I love her creamy concealer and moisturizing foundation. My go-to eyeshadows for any time of day are BB Raisin (discontinued?) and Rose Gold (I think that's the name). I also use Camel e/s as a nude or to blend out darker shadows in my crease. It looks nice over MAC Gentil Lentil s/s too for those days when I'm running late for work and don't have time to do much with my makeup.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 6, 2010)

I haven't played around too much with her products...only two and I love them. They are the Aubergine lipgloss, and Chocolate eyeshadow. I'll have to do some swatches next time I go to my CCO.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I love her creamy concealer and moisturizing foundation. My go-to eyeshadows for any time of day are BB Raisin (discontinued?) and Rose Gold (I think that's the name). *I also use Camel e/s as a nude or to blend out darker shadows in my crease.* It looks nice over MAC Gentil Lentil s/s too for those days when I'm running late for work and don't have time to do much with my makeup._

 
I have this one on my wish list


----------



## amber_j (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I have this one on my wish list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooh, definitely get it when you can! It made me finally understand why people keep banging on about using a nude colour to blend out eyeshadows or create a base for looks. It also helps to lighten my dark lids without looking chalky. Perfect for those liner-heavy pin-up looks. HG for sure!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Ooh, definitely get it when you can! It made me finally understand why people keep banging on about using a nude colour to blend out eyeshadows or create a base for looks. It also helps to lighten my dark lids without looking chalky. Perfect for those liner-heavy pin-up looks. HG for sure!_

 
Well, I actually swatched it a couple of days ago, and then went to the MAC store to compare it to Saddle. Camel is warmer, more orange than Saddle, and Saddle was recently replaced as my nude blender e/s by the amazingly neutral Nude e/s from Smashbox. So since Saddle can sometimes be too warm for general blending, Camel is still on my wish list and not in my e/s bin yet, lol.

But I will get it eventually just to try out the formula. Besides, you can never have too many mattes


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Does anybody purchase any of her palettes?_

 
No because I don't like that she mixes lip products in with them.  If it were just a face product and eye shadows I would probably be more interested.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, I just came back from the Bobbi Brown counter and picked up the Dark Peach corrector to try. I am so annoyed because same ignorant SA that was there when I went there for the foundation stick was there today. She is so...IDK...color-blind, maybe? I walked over to the correctors and told her I just came by to look at a specific corrector shade. While staring at me like a zombie, she says to me "Oh, the Dark Bisque?" My reply: "No the dark peach" then proceed to swatch it on my hand. Then she says, "The Dark Bisque is nice" and I said "Ok, well, I came to pick up Dark Peach". Her: "Oh, did someone match you to that??" Me: No, I am just looking for a Dark Peach corrector and that is what I will be purchasing today". Then she keeps trying to ask me what else I want to buy and if I want to open a Bloomie's card...sigh. 

All that to say, she picked out the Peach instead of the Dark Peach and I noticed it at the door, so thankfully I caught in time and made the exchange before I got back home.

I tried it and have it on right now, and it looks no different from the MAC concealer I have on. *sigh* All that effort, for what?

When I went to that counter to get foundation, this same woman tried to match me to 7.5!!! Look in my profile or any fotd I've done and you will see that I am clearly not anywhere near 7.5. I am a C7 in MAC, so yeah. I walked away from her at got the Chanel guy to match me b/c she sucked so hard. He got it right ( well closer to right; he picked 6.5, even though that works just for the summer time)

I wish I could try more BB, but the SAs leave a bad taste in my mouth (not just this one, but she is the worst of the bunch ime)

*end rant*


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 7, 2010)

I love her concealer and corrector. Its the only brand that really looks natural and gets rid of my dark circles, even my mom uses it. I have the creamy concealer in Golden and my corrector is in Peach. I don't use the corrector much, only on special occasion days or when i look really sleepy...

I've heard great things about her blushes and gel liners, but they are a bit too expensive for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Ok, I just came back from the Bobbi Brown counter and picked up the Dark Peach corrector to try. I am so annoyed because same ignorant SA that was there when I went there for the foundation stick was there today. She is so...IDK...color-blind, maybe? I walked over to the correctors and told her I just came by to look at a specific corrector shade. While staring at me like a zombie, she says to me "Oh, the Dark Bisque?" My reply: "No the dark peach" then proceed to swatch it on my hand. Then she says, "The Dark Bisque is nice" and I said "Ok, well, I came to pick up Dark Peach". Her: "Oh, did someone match you to that??" Me: No, I am just looking for a Dark Peach corrector and that is what I will be purchasing today". Then she keeps trying to ask me what else I want to buy and if I want to open a Bloomie's card...sigh. 

All that to say, she picked out the Peach instead of the Dark Peach and I noticed it at the door, so thankfully I caught in time and made the exchange before I got back home.

I tried it and have it on right now, and it looks no different from the MAC concealer I have on. *sigh* All that effort, for what?

When I went to that counter to get foundation, this same woman tried to match me to 7.5!!! Look in my profile or any fotd I've done and you will see that I am clearly not anywhere near 7.5. I am a C7 in MAC, so yeah. I walked away from her at got the Chanel guy to match me b/c she sucked so hard. He got it right ( well closer to right; he picked 6.5, even though that works just for the summer time)

I wish I could try more BB, but the SAs leave a bad taste in my mouth (not just this one, but she is the worst of the bunch ime)

*end rant*_

 
LOL - Omg, please share which Bloomie's this was!  There is one black SA at the Bobbi counter at Lenox with the worst attitude.  I came in once to swatch eye shadows and I'd brought shades from home to compare because I thought they might be dupes and she had to "warn" me about doing that because it might look like I was stealing.  Yeah, so I'm stealing Stila shadows and MAC 15-palettes from your Bobbi Brown display.  Ok.  However the blonde lady and the manager who looks south-east Asian are wonderful.  And the blonde lady always has fabulous makeup.  This may sound weird, but everytime I have a white Bobbi SA, they color match me better and suggest appropriate and out of the box colors.  Just saying.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_LOL - Omg, please share which Bloomie's this was!  There is one black SA at the Bobbi counter at Lenox with the worst attitude.  I came in once to swatch eye shadows and I'd brought shades from home to compare because I thought they might be dupes and she had to "warn" me about doing that because it might look like I was stealing.  Yeah, so I'm stealing Stila shadows and MAC 15-palettes from your Bobbi Brown display.  Ok.  However the blonde lady and the manager who looks south-east Asian are wonderful.  And the blonde lady always has fabulous makeup.  This may sound weird, but everytime I have a white Bobbi SA, they color match me better and suggest appropriate and out of the box colors.  Just saying._

 
This [white] woman is at Perimeter Bloomie's. The guy that matched me better from the Chanel counter is white too (and worked for Bobbi Brown for years before moving to Chanel), so perhaps it's a "I don't need to know how to do AA makeup, because AA women don't spend money" thing. Oh well, I guess I would have better luck going to Lenox, lol. I just really hate that mall


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh and I am wearing the corrector today with Select Moisturecover and it's great. Makes concealing undereye very easy, unlike that stupid MUFE palette lol.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 8, 2010)

i love the gel eyeliner! i only have the one in black, but love it though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm looking for an under eye concealer for my dark circles..

what would someone recommend? the studio finish from mac settles into my fine lines even if i just a tiny amount.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is bobbi brown's good for under eye circles? will they not cake with powder on top?


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i love the gel eyeliner! i only have the one in black, but love it though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm looking for an under eye concealer for my dark circles..

what would someone recommend? the studio finish from mac settles into my fine lines even if i just a tiny amount.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is bobbi brown's good for under eye circles? will they not cake with powder on top? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Most folks in this thread have recommended her concealers. I have been using the corrector for a little bit now, and I like it. I may try the concealer next, but her formula takes some getting used to if you normally use MAC concealers, IMO.

Here's a chart I saved to my favorites with the skin tone breakdown for her products. It could be a good start for you.

BOBBI BROWN COSMETICS


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 23, 2010)

I forgot that I bought two Pot Rouges maybe a yr+ ago...Pink Truffle and Raspberry. I think I will pull them out sometime this week and see how I like them. I've added the Shimmerbrick to my wishlist as well...

I don't remember anyone mentioning her bronzers. I have two of those too, but I use those more regularly.

So to sum up so far, BB is good for:
Foundations (if you're yellow-toned)
Concealers/Correctors
Shimmerbricks
Gel Eyeliner
Bronzer/Blush
Eyeshadows (depends on formula/preference)

Anything else, you guys?


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 24, 2010)

Neutral palettes are TDF!  esp StoneWashed Nudes


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 24, 2010)

Her new fall collection, "Black Velvet" (September 2010), looks GORGEOUS!  I've never been a huge fan of Bobbi Brown (I do like the gel liners) but this collection has me really intrigued.

ETA:  Just found out today that the collection is at my counter!


----------



## Msvondak (Jan 12, 2011)

I LOVE BB FOUNDATION WARM ALMOND I HAVE WENT TO MAC ASK THEM TO HELP ME FIND A Foundation they try to sell me brushes and gave me a card, I walk pass BBrown and ask the same thing she said what type of skin do you have I don't know but I was 43yr old and it get dry around my mouth she check out my skin told me to sit down and put on primer and make up and i was very happy, I got foundation,corrector, shimmer brick. I'm 45 now and my foundation is all gone I've always want to try Mac so i go to make here in MPLS, MN and said help she told me sit and put a foundation on NC45 i said i think it to light she said know you are yellow and this is it. After looking around i tell her i need to go to car, when i was out there I see it is really to light i come back told her and ask for a liq make a little darker. i go home with lipstick,NC50 in studio fix and tech and a watery concealer in NC 42 she told me to keep concealer in NC45 and than gave me the wrong one. studio tech was darker a drying even thought the both was NC50 and i go back still no customer service skill i tell them i hate it they give me studio sculpt NC 50 it was even darker a shinny. so i go back again get studio fix in NC 45 AND 50 AND THE NC 50 concealer my face looks dry and the NC45 still to light and concealer is watery. can anyone help me i have all this stuff and hate it all or should I go back to BBrown  helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 12, 2011)

Msvondak said:


> I LOVE BB FOUNDATION WARM ALMOND I HAVE WENT TO MAC ASK THEM TO HELP ME FIND A Foundation they try to sell me brushes and gave me a card, I walk pass BBrown and ask the same thing she said what type of skin do you have I don't know but I was 43yr old and it get dry around my mouth she check out my skin told me to sit down and put on primer and make up and i was very happy, I got foundation,corrector, shimmer brick. I'm 45 now and my foundation is all gone I've always want to try Mac so i go to make here in MPLS, MN and said help she told me sit and put a foundation on NC45 i said i think it to light she said know you are yellow and this is it. After looking around i tell her i need to go to car, when i was out there I see it is really to light i come back told her and ask for a liq make a little darker. i go home with lipstick,NC50 in studio fix and tech and a watery concealer in NC 42 she told me to keep concealer in NC45 and than gave me the wrong one. studio tech was darker a drying even thought the both was NC50 and i go back still no customer service skill i tell them i hate it they give me studio sculpt NC 50 it was even darker a shinny. so i go back again get studio fix in NC 45 AND 50 AND THE NC 50 concealer my face looks dry and the NC45 still to light and concealer is watery. can anyone help me i have all this stuff and hate it all or should I go back to BBrown  helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


 
 	 		Sounds like you should just return all of the stuff that you hate and go back to Bobbi Brown if you like it.  I will say that some MAC formulas run darker than others.  In my experience Studio Tech and the Mineralize and Satinfinish both run dark and red (I am normally NW45 and get NC50 in those formulas) so that is something to keep in mind for future reference.  Good luck!
​


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ mee too! I love the creamy concealer & the corrector! They work amazing for me!  I really wanna try her foundations but they don't carry my shade here in Singapore


----------



## afulton (Jan 30, 2011)

Dayjoy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *j4lyphe*
> 
> ...


  	I am NW 45 and use the Very Deep Bisque too


----------



## smoohead (Feb 1, 2011)

Mocha pot rouge for anyone in the NC 30's to low 40s! Looks weird in the pot but looks nice and natural on the cheeks.


----------



## Plummei (Feb 7, 2011)

For me, corrector and gel liner.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 20, 2011)

I dont know if it is a fav yet bcuz I just purchased it today but so far I like the Bobbi Brown corrector.  Im a  NC50 in mac and the MA matched me to Dark Peach (corrector).  Hopefully soon I will be going back to pick up the concealer but for now I will use my MAC concealer on top!  I was glancing @ the eyeshadows and blushes, I might pick up some things later.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 20, 2011)

The matte bronzing powder! Never desired a bronzer until I tried this. Plus, I haven't bought it yet, but I tried on the corrector. It looked great. I have to buy it because heaven knows I need it.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the new Bobbi Brown Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer in Rich Tint!


----------



## Morena.Doll (May 21, 2011)

I love the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Nectar!


----------



## MAChostage (May 21, 2011)

I agree, the Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer is pretty nice.  It's not going to work in the warmer weather on people who are prone to sweat (me!) but I liked the way it felt and looked.



Lovey99 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the new Bobbi Brown Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer in Rich Tint!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 30, 2011)

I love Bobbi Brown's lipglosses, eyeshadows they have during the winter seasons and thier foundations. But otherwise I would like to try the mascara but I don't know if it's any good or not.


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2011)

I just picked this up today.  Can't wait to wear it.


Lovey99 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the new Bobbi Brown Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer in Rich Tint!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2011)

Their gel liners are hands down my favourites.  I will never ever buy a MAC fluidline as the BB does everything I'd want and then some.

  	I think they've changed the consistency on their concealers as I had one before which matched me perfectly and didn't settle into the lines under my eyes but I recently tried it again and it was sliding off my face within 20 minutes.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 7, 2011)

I was looking at this @ Sephora as well. . . .please let me know what you think once you wear it!

  	ETA - Opps sorry I was looking at the Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer !!!!! Hahaha makeup got me tripping


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered her corrector in Dark Peach. I should have it by tomorrow. I'm eager to see what I can do with it. I hope it works to brighten under my eyes. I always think I can do without it until I look at some of my photos.


----------



## nuvit (Jun 7, 2011)

_I am loving the foundation stick and the creamy eye pencil in black !_


----------



## afulton (Jun 20, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I ordered her corrector in Dark Peach. I should have it by tomorrow. I'm eager to see what I can do with it. I hope it works to brighten under my eyes. I always think I can do without it until I look at some of my photos.


	If you live near a CCO, they have all of her correctors and concealers for $15.00.  I believe they sell for $22.00 at the counters.


----------



## projectdanielle (Jun 21, 2011)

Love the foundation stick and eyeshadow in the shade Brown Stone.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 30, 2011)

Her cream foundation compact is the most natural looking foundation that I've ever used. It gives no hint of makeup whatsoever. Her creamy concealer can't be touched. It's just that good. I haven't tried her lipsticks or shadows, but I can imagine they are lovely. I like her lip glosses, but they are tiny and are $23.


----------



## jodhika1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Her stick foundation! I have it in Warm Honey and it takes photographs that i swear are unmatchable, and require far less photoshopping than any other foundation i've tried. ANd not to mention the packaging is super sleek/travel friendly.


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 2, 2012)

I was raving about her Natural finish foundation in 7.0 (Almond) a few months ago but after seeing my face in countless pics I now realize that colour is WAYYYY too red and dark for my face once it has oxidized on my oily skin. It sucks bcuz I really like the finish of this foundation though I must add that it does NOT control oil like it claims. I did go a BB counter in Orlando today (day trip) and the MUA that was there was sooo helpful. He explained to me that the numbering between the 7.0 and 7.5 is basically reversed. The 7.5 is actually lighter (more yellow) than the 7.0 (more red) and agreed that the 7.5 was too red for me. He gave me a sample of the 7.5 and will try it out soon to see if it will finally be my colour. (I currently mix the 7.0 with my MAC SFF in NW45 to get my colour).


----------



## j4lyphe (Feb 2, 2012)

I was raving about her Natural finish foundation in 7.0 (Almond) a few months ago but after seeing my face in countless pics I now realize that colour is WAYYYY too red and dark for my face once it has oxidized on my oily skin. It sucks bcuz I really like the finish of this foundation though I must add that it does NOT control oil like it claims. I did go a BB counter in Orlando today (day trip) and the MUA that was there was sooo helpful. He explained to me that the numbering between the 7.0 and 7.5 is basically reversed. The 7.5 is actually lighter (more yellow) than the 7.0 (more red) and agreed that the 7.5 was too red for me. He gave me a sample of the 7.5 and will try it out soon to see if it will finally be my colour. (I currently mix the 7.0 with my MAC SFF in NW45 to get my colour).


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I like her foundation.That's ok.


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 23, 2012)

what shade are you in the skin foundation? I'm thinking of trying it.


----------



## Shantastic (Sep 27, 2012)

She has a plethora of WOC friendly items. They are especially awesome for the neutral girls. Bobbi's Correctors are awesome. She also had nice shadows and lippies.
  	Lipgloss: (so many) Dusty Rose, Electric Violet, Hot, Sailor, Angel Pink, Plum Gold.
  	Shadows I recommend: Toast, Burnt Sugar, Black Cocoa, Midnight, Lavendar, Velvet Plum, Forest, and Cognac.
  	The only lipsticks I have tried are being discontinued (treatment lip shines) but my favs are: Papaya and Desert Rose (can be found at CCOs).

  	She has good foundations and skincare items too.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 3, 2012)

I love her eyeshadows especially Toast and Smoke which I use wet and dry. Her lipsticks are great and my all time favorite are her gel liners. I've never tried her foundations and shimmer bricks but would like to.


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Angela, this is Rebecca Lynn from Makeup Maves Haven (fellow TF/Chanel lover)


----------



## afulton (Nov 8, 2012)

Lovey99 said:


> Angela, this is Rebecca Lynn from Makeup Maves Haven (fellow TF/Chanel lover)


  	Hey Rebecca Lynn!  Birds of a Feather Flock Together...Nice seeing you here.


----------



## lenchen (Nov 13, 2012)

I love her stick foundation, cream eyeshadows and the gel liners.


----------



## tash13 (Jan 20, 2013)

I love her foundation stick (golden).
  	Her correctors and shimmer bricks are awesome !


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2013)

I just picked up her Tinted Eye Brightener in dark peach but haven't used it yet.  Any reviews?


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

Really wanna try her sparkle shadows but they're so expensive here


----------



## afulton (Mar 23, 2014)

macbeautyyadix said:


> Really wanna try her sparkle shadows but they're so expensive here


  I truly understand that.  Try your local CCO if you have one.  I saw some there a few weeks ago.


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

I love the Dark peach corrector though they have changed their formula in the past year and the old one was much better =/
  But it is great for concealing dark under eye circles before applying concealer. Love Bobbi Brown eyeshadows! You get a great amount of product for the price and I even did the 6 pan palette which is great for traveling. Last but not least Im a big fan of the gel liner. This seriously does not budge it stays on forever love it!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2014)

CarmenK said:


> I love the Dark peach corrector though they have changed their formula in the past year and the old one was much better =/
> But it is great for concealing dark under eye circles before applying concealer. Love Bobbi Brown eyeshadows! You get a great amount of product for the price and I even did the 6 pan palette which is great for traveling. Last but not least Im a big fan of the gel liner. This seriously does not budge it stays on forever love it!


 
  Until recently, I only have a couple of shadows that I picked up from the CCO.  I've since expanded my collected to three - going on four - 6-pan palettes.  I'm planning to taking a couple on my next trip.


----------



## mimip63 (Jun 11, 2014)

I like some of her lipglosses but my favorite thing is the Bath/ No IV perfume.  It smelled soooo good, making you smell like you just took a shower all day!  Does anyone else use that?


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree with many on the thread; I like her dark peach corrector and creamy concealer in Golden.  I loved her lip gloss in Heather but never re-up'd when I ran out due to my budget at the time.


----------



## Trigger (Nov 26, 2014)

:encore: Bobbi brown creamy lip color nectar 4. Feels very good first lipstick.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

I have only tried the gel liner in "Black Ink". I want to try the stick foundations and some lippies


----------



## Trigger (Dec 1, 2014)

I lover her creamy lipsticks. I love nectar 4. I love her brow gel. I use the foundation sticks however for me they are very yellow undertone. I don't mind. I wish it was more neutral undertone. The brow box is awesome as well. Bobbi brown is a great makeup line for women of color. I also love all the neutral lipstick and eyeshawdos.  For reference I wear match master 5.0 , perfection lumier beige Amber 44,


----------



## zant (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm NC43 and I love: Sheer Lip Color in Pink Rose, Gel Eyeliner in Black Scotch (LE for 2014 holiday season), and Metallic Eye Shadow in Burnt Sugar. I use Burnt Sugar as a wash for everyday, and it brightens up my face without imparting a really obvious, made-up look.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick 
  Art Pencil in Rose Brown


----------



## mango13 (Dec 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick
> Art Pencil in Rose Brown


  What scent does the pencil have? I've only tried one BB lip product, a lipstick called Salmon. It was horribly drying and smelled/tasted like burning plastic.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 6, 2014)

Shimmer Bricks: Beige, Apricot, Pink Quartz, Sandstone and Copper Diamond.

  I also really like the peach colored correcters. They do wonders to conceal dark circles.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

mango13 said:


> What scent does the pencil have? I've only tried one BB lip product, a lipstick called Salmon. It was horribly drying and smelled/tasted like burning plastic.


  It smells like a lipstick. Nothing to offensive and I'm scent sensitive. Doesn't smell of chemicals nor perfumed. Not Vanilla scented either. I think you will be able to deal with the scent. I hope


----------



## mango13 (Dec 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> It smells like a lipstick. Nothing to offensive and I'm scent sensitive. Doesn't smell of chemicals nor perfumed. Not Vanilla scented either. I think you will be able to deal with the scent. I hope


  That's good to hear! I may have to try one out! Have you tried any other Bobbi Brown lip products? I read that the glosses have a mint scent which won't really bother me, but the lipsticks are kind of iffy for me... I've seen some great shades that are so tempting but the smell/taste have really been putting me off. Maybe I just got a dud?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

mango13 said:


> That's good to hear! I may have to try one out! Have you tried any other Bobbi Brown lip products? I read that the glosses have a mint scent which won't really bother me, but the lipsticks are kind of iffy for me... I've seen some great shades that are so tempting but the smell/taste have really been putting me off. Maybe I just got a dud?


  I've never tried any of her lip products. Actually when I was in HS I used to wear her lipgloss in a color I don't think they make any more called Sand Sugar. I don't recall any scent or taste. I moved on to other brands and never really looked back at Bobbi Brown. It just happened I was in Bloomingdale's today and they had some sort of event and the SA swatched Sunset Orange on me. It was love at first swatch. I'd heard some rumbling around YT about the same product in Rose Brown and I swatched that too and decided to make a purchase.


----------

